# Fish Finder for kayak AA batteries



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there a fish finder (not a portable kind) I can mount in my yak that takes AA batteries and is of good quality? I did a search but nothing came up. It would be much easier for me to use rechargeable AA or AAA batteries. Using a 12v just requires more space, one more thing to transport and weigh my kayak down, and more wires.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You could rig up something using 12 volts worth of AA batteries. They might give you an hour of fishing not sure on the amp output. I 'd look into a 12 volt motorcycle battery if you are worried about weight.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a dumb question but there aren't fish finders that you can't just put the batteries in?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> This is a dumb question but there aren't fish finders that you can't just put the batteries in?


Yea...Look at fishin buddies... 6AA batteries

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Humm...t=fishfinder&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes most of the lower end, gray scale, fish finders will run on AA batteries. I believe the Humminbird PiranhaMAX series will all run on AA's. Google search it and you'll find what your looking for. I know a few years back there was a post every other day on Kayak Bass Fishing about it.

I use a 12v deer feeder battery from BPS and it will run my FF for 5 or 6 fishing trips before needing a recharge. Its about 3/4 the size of a brick and weighs around 4lbs I would guess.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

There are small portable ones that display on a wrist watch


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

rminerd said:


> There are small portable ones that display on a wrist watch


I have had those before, they are pretty good for shore fisherman. But when you are moving they aren't very accurate.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I used it mainly for perching on erie


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I use a "AA" battery pack (8 rechargeable batteries) inside a dry box. Got the wire and pack from RadioShack for ~5.00. Used Lexel to seal the wire coming out. Works like a champ to power my fish finder. Mine doesn't require much draw from the batteries so it lasts a good while.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

A 12v SLA battery would definitely be the way to go. They're relatively small, won't add too much weight and will last far longer than rechargeable AA's. To get the most life out of them, recharge after each use. They don't have the memory issues that other rechargeable batteries have, so regular charging doesn't have an adverse effect on the battery.


----------

